# Sydney Cityscapes - Still with a 7D



## 1982chris911 (Apr 29, 2012)

With my 5D II still not working when I headed to Sydney - Australia here is the next stop over of my trip. All again shot with a 7D ...




The Strand - Victorian Shopping Mall in Sydney von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sydney Harbour Bridge #1 von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Queen Victoria Building - Main Hall von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Opera House - Sunrise #2 - Three Ferries von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Great Australian Clock at Queen Victoria Building von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Opera House - Sunrise von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Morning Glory - Opera House (Sydney) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sydney - North Shore and Luna Park von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr




Nightview - Harbour Bridge Sydney von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 500.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## pwp (Apr 29, 2012)

Very nice work. Sydney is a great city to shoot. It's beautiful, and unlike London, you can shoot very freely without interference from law enforcement and pumped up security dudes.

Paul Wright


----------



## 1982chris911 (Apr 30, 2012)

pwp said:


> Very nice work. Sydney is a great city to shoot. It's beautiful, and unlike London, you can shoot very freely without interference from law enforcement and pumped up security dudes.
> 
> Paul Wright



I did not have any problems in London last summer, maybe cause of the Olympics that everyone is a little nervous ... well I guess they'll change soon when a million tourists "armed" with big DSLRs come for the games ...


----------



## Caps18 (Apr 30, 2012)

I was in Sydney a month ago and got some great photos of the city as well.

I like your photos. What lens did you use?


----------



## tomscott (Apr 30, 2012)

They are really nice pics.

But the HDR effect is far too strong nock it back and they would be much nicer images, sometimes its easy to get carried away.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 12, 2012)

Some more:




Sydney Opera House - Night Lights von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Circular Quay and Sydney Skyline von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sydney Skyline - Mrs. Macquarie's Chair von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------

